# Polishes and Pads For Black Lexus



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

All,

After help and advice on what pads and polishes you would reccomend for a black Lexus IS200. 

In the process of buying a Kestral DAs 6 and just ned advice on what pads and polishes would be best for the car.

Cheers


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I look after my mates black lexus...

I use Britemax #4 via the rotary, then a layer of Collinite 845 and Britemax #6s...car can be seen in this Thread

But it depends on what state your paint is in to begin with...

:thumb:


----------



## dave t (Feb 10, 2009)

Paint is in fairly good nick as it is washed, clayed and polished on a regular basis, pic below will give you an idea of the paint condition.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks nice...

I would just wash and top up the LSP, then once a year go over with a finishing polish, something like Britemax #4, DODO Lime Prime etc etc...

:thumb:


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Personally I use 3m pads and meguires polishes. 

You'd be welcome to come down and see if I have something here that works for you.

Best regards,

James.


----------



## adnangri (Jan 11, 2010)

3m ftw. Sholl is also a good product.


----------



## ChazBEmodified (Nov 23, 2008)

dave pop down the unit and see what i got if u want


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

If you're using a rotary you'll be surprised how effective even just Lime Prime is on soft Lexus paint with a polishing pad. As always, work up from this as needed. Maybe step up to Menzerna 106FA next for a bit more correction. I use Meguairs pads.

Take care if this is your first experience machine polishing as rotarys can be unforgiving. Maybe practice on a scrap panel or friends banger first!


----------

